# Travelling around your world...



## Lavender (Jun 24, 2012)

What forms of transport do you have in your world? Teleportation, maybe? Or just horses or maybe you have some mythical creature people use to get around? Also, does your world include public transport - some kind of train or tunnel network like the Tube in London?
I'm interested to know this. Generally I have my characters use horses but because I have a group of protagonists rather than just one I have one of them driving the horse which is pulling a small carriage and this is how they all get around. I also have a mythical creature of my own invention which they use at some points to cross large distances.
So, how about you guys?


----------



## Ireth (Jun 24, 2012)

In my Fae duology, the characters travel through Faerie either on foot or on horses (and possibly on a unicorn in one instance which I have yet to write). Most of the characters in my vampire novel travel on foot, as animals typically don't tolerate getting too close to vampires. Some vampires have wings that are strong enough to allow them to glide, but they don't do it often.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 24, 2012)

One of my settings has no horses, donkeys, or other domesticated animals that can carry humans. Wyverns can deliver parcels, but rapid human travel can only be performed along rivers. (This is a plot point, because two pairs of people who don't like each other very much both need to get to the same place, and they have to follow the same river to do so.)

Edit: If anyone's sideeying the idea of a society without domestic beasts of burden, one of the two societies in the story originally rode camels. They weren't able to bring them across the mountains when a cataclysm struck. (I'm debating whether to give the other society horses, but even if they have them, the first society will have few people who still know how to ride.)

Edit to the edit: Just realized I have no idea whether camels can be brought across mountains. More research is required.


----------



## Bear (Jun 24, 2012)

I like to use machines. I usually use some sort of a machine that has turbines. I don't know if you could exactly classify them as steampunk but definitely in that kind of area.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends on the characters; where they are in the world, those tend to dictate what transport they have at their disposal. Generally speaking, much of the long distance travel is either by barge or small vessels down the extensive river network. There are larger ships out in the ocean for those settlements on or near the coast or on the islands that dot the vast open water near the coast. 

Others (like most merchants) use wagons, carts, horses, donkeys etc from short/medium distance travel or to places without near access to the waterways. 

Some of the races also use other forms of transportation, like large lizards in the desert tribes which are also used for war. They are quite sturdy, needing little water and able to carry a significant load plus the rider.

I have also contemplated ways to incorporate airships or balloons into the world, but thus far, haven't really thought of anything worthwhile or a good enough reason to add it without it seeming like something I added just because I can.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 24, 2012)

On idea I've come up with that I'm particularily fond of are what I call Landships. Basically imagine one of those big ocean going ships flipped upsidedown with armor, large treads, one of those cow catchers you see on a train, only scaled up for the ship, etc and so on. They're used to cross monster infested wilderness between well fortified cities. The armor's strong enough to protect from the monsters fast enough to catch it and fast enough to out run monsters strong enough to puncture the armor. And if it encounters a monster strong enough to punch through the armor AND fast enough to keep up with the landship.... well you'd be screwed landship or no landship.

The landships don't need any tracks or roads or anything. They just crunch over and through anything in their way.

Trying to cross the wilderness by yourself is considered... highly unwise to say the least.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 24, 2012)

Queshire said:


> On idea I've come up with that I'm particularily fond of are what I call Landships. Basically imagine one of those big ocean going ships flipped upsidedown with armor, large treads, one of those cow catchers you see on a train, only scaled up for the ship, etc and so on. They're used to cross monster infested wilderness between well fortified cities. The armor's strong enough to protect from the monsters fast enough to catch it and fast enough to out run monsters strong enough to puncture the armor. And if it encounters a monster strong enough to punch through the armor AND fast enough to keep up with the landship.... well you'd be screwed landship or no landship.
> 
> The landships don't need any tracks or roads or anything. They just crunch over and through anything in their way.
> 
> Trying to cross the wilderness by yourself is considered... highly unwise to say the least.



Sounds like a nice idea, but probably impractical for my world. There just isn't really the need for that level of protection traveling from one place to another. There are critters populating the wilds, but most aren't a serious threat.


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Jun 25, 2012)

I set up a network of teleportation stones. They don't look like anything special--just the kind of big random rocks you find in various fields and forests. If you know it's a teleportation stone, all you have to do is touch it and think about where you want to go.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 25, 2012)

In the main world of my first Fantasy series, the people can travel easily by flying (they belong to a species that can fly by manipulating the natural gravity to a variety of effects) but they also have huge horses and carriages, and even delta-wing airplanes that can fly very fast and are used by the royal families most of the time...

The Mages fly super fast, or they simply teleport =)


----------



## ScipioSmith (Jun 25, 2012)

Hyperspace. Kind of.

There are these Elven monoliths left over from the Second Age, which very people know how to use, but if you can open it (and know your destination beforehand) you can travel between the monliths through the Spirit Realm, which cuts down travel time. Unfortunately as I said understanding of Elven magic/tech is rare, and the passage itself is such a death trap (you have to keep your eyes fixed dead ahead or the barrier will collapse, admitting the ghostly monsters of the spirit world and the tribes of the dead who vant to suck your blood) that a great many people wouldn't bother with them even if they could.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 25, 2012)

Another way to get around my world is what's called the Underground. Created as a way to transport troops during the war that devestated the world a thousand years prior, the Underground is actually a different dimension that connects most places underground and takes the form of miles upon miles of tunnels. After a thousand years of unchecked growth, it has become a sprawling labyrinth the size of a continent, which is oddly small actually considering it connects places on opposite sides of the world.

The Underground is most used by descendants of the people that originally made it as they can instinctively traverse it, finding their way to within a few miles of their destination no matter where it is and avoiding the deadly traps meant to capture any enemy trying to use the Underground for themselves. Furthermore the various ancient warmachines and monsters patrolling the Underground, remnants of the war a thousand years, won't attack them like they would any non-descendant, but will protect them from the other monsters in the Underground, monsters that wandered into the Undergound and made it their home.

Among the common people, the Underground is nothing more then a hushed rumor used to scare childeren into behaving. Even among the rulers and military leaders, the scarcity of people that can actually traverse it safely results in taking advantage of the Underground to be an unattainable dream. Finally, among those that can use it in relative safety, they tend to just use it to get from one place to another, delivering mail, smuggling goods, making a quick escape from a bad situation, etc. Their numbers and influence is too small to utilize the Underground for the mass troop movements it was designed for.


----------



## Amanita (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine usually travel by train if the have to get across large distances. Cars exist too but in many places they aren't as common as here. 
Horses and oxen are used for transport as well, mainly in distant, rual areas in some places. The more dangerous parts of the land don't have any streets or tracks nearby though, therefore people who do want to go there need to go with animals or on foot.
Another option for elemental mages is letting yourself be carried by an elemental of course but this normally can't be done over long distances either because the magic required is quite demanding most of the time.


----------



## Lavender (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow you guys are super creative! All sounds very interesting


----------



## Caliburn (Jun 29, 2012)

Queshire said:


> Another way to get around my world is what's called the Underground. Created as a way to transport troops during the war that devestated the world a thousand years prior, the Underground is actually a different dimension that connects most places underground and takes the form of miles upon miles of tunnels. After a thousand years of unchecked growth, it has become a sprawling labyrinth the size of a continent, which is oddly small actually considering it connects places on opposite sides of the world.



If I was making up a story within your setting, I would love to have a "madman of the Underground" with the whole bag of lunatic behaviour: hastily scrawled notes and directions on walls etc.


Speaking of underground networks, one recent idea of mine involves a vast underground root system called the Rootway, which druids ("green men") use to travel between different parts of an enormous wilderness called The Evergreen. Portals are difficult to find; a druid will walk into a seemingly innocuous thicket only to dissappear and emerge from another miles away.
The Rootway also allows the forest to communicate with itself, forming a primitive, holistic consciousness. This feminine consciousness is what visits the green men in dreams (in the guise of various symbolic forms, juxtaposed animals and plants). Green men are sheltered and nurtured by the Evergreen, in exchange for their aid in protecting it. A druid who is slain will be taken "back into the fold" by a swarm of roots, awaiting their revival the following Spring.


Ok got a bit off-topic there. But in terms of transport I am currently preoccupied with trying to get a more classical sci-fi element into my fantasy setting (without having to resort to flying space boats--not that there's anything wrong with that). But yeah some kind of combination of magic with a utopian, green technology feel is of interest to me (flying cars and the like).


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 29, 2012)

Caliburn said:


> Ok got a bit off-topic there. But in terms of transport I am currently preoccupied with trying to get a more classical sci-fi element into my fantasy setting (without having to resort to flying space boats--not that there's anything wrong with that). But yeah some kind of combination of magic with a utopian, green technology feel is of interest to me (flying cars and the like).



I have a concept sci-fi story and tend to use "flitters" for travel around a sparsely populated planet. They vary in size and shape and like most civilian or military vehicles are classified by a numbers and letters (like A-0003; a being the smallest flitter and the third one commisioned). All of them use a repulsor technology instead of wheels or tracks. The smallest ones are perhaps the size of a van and capable of traveling immense distances, but are normally used for more close-in trasport needs. The largest are often used as portable command centers (think about the RVs the Police used for the same purpose) or infirmary facilities. The energy system for the flitters are geared to pull any number of trace gases from the atmosphere and convert them to energy to power the flitters. With that and solar cells incorporated into the design of the flitter, there is basically unlimited range for the flitters. Normally though for long range transport they simply use transport ships which move large amounts of supplies or people around between colonies on a planet.


----------



## Devor (Jul 7, 2012)

In my world, people pole vault, ride gondolas, sling down ziplines, mount "Baiyaks," jump canyons and carry lots of portable wire rope bridges.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 8, 2012)

Horses, wagons, feet, and boats.


----------



## Roc (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, because I can't think of anything better, I'm having carriges...

They are kind of like houses, with a small kitchen and a bedroom. More of a motor home if anything.

They are pulled by Intrik, large horses with characteristics of a rhino and a cow.

It's the best I can think of, which isn't a lot. I suppose they do travel by water of course, but I've yet to think of an interesting way yet...possibly have them pulled by manatees. Good luck!


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ships! everyone knows no matter what kind of ship you have that adventures are found on and about ships!


----------



## julidrevezzo (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm using a real world 16th century for my basis so the characters, at the moment, are using real world travel. The problem I'm having  with that is trying to figure out how long it would take the characters to get from point a to point b by horse and buggy. 
Later, much later, the character might board a ship.  Unfortunately, in this story I can't let them do that until the very end.


----------



## mbartelsm (Mar 14, 2013)

Dragons, horses, boars, elks, deers, lizards, ships, gliders, etc.


----------



## wordwalker (Mar 15, 2013)

_The High Road_ is contemporary fantasy, so they've got cars.

At least by day. By night, they can slip out to use magic to leap up and catch the wind. The city's air current patterns are becoming a major factor in the battle ahead.


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Teleportals and airships (carried by air elementals) for officials, horses with/without carts, ships, and mostly by foot.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

I've just decided to ditch the horses and go by camel in one story... they seem to have far more [ahem...] character...


----------



## jax (Mar 15, 2013)

horses, wagonettes and mirrors


----------



## Lock (Mar 15, 2013)

In a town suspended in gigantic trees I have people falling/jumping from tree to tree as a popular form of transportation (unidirectional: i.e., down). The town also has various types of bridges and carts hanging on vines strung through the forest that are useful for long expeditions and hunting trips since the ground is thoroughly inhabited by roving monsters and crevasses.


----------



## Mask (Mar 18, 2013)

Ponies. Fluffy ponies. As is historically accurate.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 18, 2013)

My setting has a somewhat radical divide between the rich and the poor, and a somewhat DIY-centric industrial complex, so there isn't really a consistent form of transport. I'd say the starlings primarily walk, ride bicycles, or build themselves motorcycles, while the earthlings primarily walk or ride on horseback, though some of them do have cars. Ships exist, but the story I'm writing doesn't happen near where any ships would be present so I haven't bothered developing that beyond 'ships'. I'm not sure on air travel... they might have, like, zeppelins, but I don't think they would have airplanes. No dragons (unfortunately).


----------



## ProjectZ (Mar 19, 2013)

I like to use foot travel to describe the world, a kind of easy going approach to traveling. I will sometimes use horse like creatures and giant boars pulling a carriage. The main characters in my story will have a blessing on them from a pact with a land guardian which will make them be able to travel swiftly and not tire out like normal men. This will help them cover a good distance just on foot.


----------



## Handsome John (Mar 19, 2013)

Generally it's walking, horses and ships for me - nothing that can fly - but there will be portals to another dimension that will allow those that know of them to quickly jump around certain fixed points on the globe. That's a long way off, though.

Apart from the portals, my world is largely realistic and so doesn't have dragons, wyverns, griffins etc to fly people around.


----------



## Aspasia (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine walk. 

Sometimes my characters have horses, but I usually make them expensive ... and my characters are usually trying to keep a low profile and buying a horse and riding around on it are usually to conspicuous and may call the Bad Guys down on them. Plus if they need to disappear quietly with little notice, getting rid of the horse is often troublesome. 

I do occasionally add in other magical transport -- teleportation stones and the like, but they're usually quite difficult to operate, untrustworthy, or send out a magical signal that can easily be read by another magic-user. I'm not very fond of teleportation -- it can get very deus ex machina for me and I try to avoid it, or add in heavy costs. 

I had a flying race once, that was pretty fun. I also had a mirror-dreamworld type of thing, where a particular kind of magic-user could walk into a mirror, entering a dreamworld, and exit the dreamworld in a different part of the real world. It was extremely dangerous, though, and you could very easily get trapped -- or lay down a path if your pursuer was skilled enough to detect it.

My worlds are usually pretty traditional, low-tech fantasy worlds, though, so I can't use mechanical means of transport. There's usually enough strife politically, too, that no two nations/groups would work together to build a transport system through them both.


----------

